# The Lost Son ( IC Adventure Thread)



## Jerrand Redband (May 21, 2008)

OOG: O.K. this is it will be starting adventure here because i can't get back into the other lost son thread - here we go...


 Your character has stopped at a small village near the great Freecity of Towers. It is a couple hours till sundown and you think a hot meal and bed may be in order. As you near a large three story building you believe must be an inn you notice a crowd gathering around the front, people are coming out from inside the building (mugs in hand) and others have come from up the street or across the way. As you approach you see a large man being help up onto a barrel he is round bellied and wearing an apron over his shirt and breeches. "Please, please can we quiet down alittle," he asks raising his hands. "Thank you, now for those of you who are just coming in from down the way and for those who were sleeping inside I wanted to repeat what the Master Merchant has told us." He looks at a finely dress man with a well trimmed moustache and gotee. The man nods for the innkeeper to contiune, and the innkeep turns back towards the crowd losing his balance alittle catching himself on the shoulder of a man close to him. " The farmer and his wife's son has gone missing." the innkeeper contiunes, "And we are calling upon all able men to help search for him before the sun goes down. You all know this area and you know that you shouldn't be out after sundown, what with all the creatures lurking abo--"  A cry comes up from a woman standing behind the merchant she is dressed in a light blue dress and wears a bonnet on her head. As she starts to sob a man dress in plan breeches and a linen shirt puts his arms around her trying to comfort her. The merchant looks sadly at the couple and then speaks up to the crowd. "I'm willing to pay each man here who wants to go out and help find my nephew one HUNDRED, and fifty gold forlons and a bonus to each man who stays on after," he looks over at the crying mother. "Well we will discuss that more later. Alright then volunteers come stand over here by the stables." A small number of people start off towards the stable the rest head back inside or back down the road clearly whatever isn't to be faced after sundown isn't worth the money.

OOG: Please in your first post list a detail description of your character telling everyone else what they see when the look at him/her. And not just hair and eye color what equipment and weapons do you carry, do you have a cloak or wear a robe that kind of thing also. Thanks

Edit: almost forgot                                                      time till sundown: 2 hrs 12 min


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Evoker*

OOC:  Fethwynyth heard the speech, and now makes his way over to the stable.  He is an elegant looking young elf with long, dark blonde hair.  He uses his quarterstaff as a walking stck, and a long sword hangs on his right hip.  He is just a smidge shorter than the average elf, which is probably not even noticeable to most humans.  He wears a short, green robe over a dark green tunic and leather breeches.  His feet are shod with tall boots of soft leather.  Fethwynyth also sports a dagger on his left hip, and a backpack made of deerskin, from which depends a light crossbow, its quiver of bolts tied to the bottom of the pack.

OOC:  Fethwynyth is not in a big hurry to get to the stable.  He prefers to hang back a little, and take a long look at all of those who are heading that way.

He whispers to himself, "This should be interesting.  Let's just see what sorts of folk answer this call to danger and adventure."


----------



## Gobletchica (May 21, 2008)

OOC: Tor's there but I only have a few minutes. I won't be able to get on tonight so just assume Tor was overlooked at first because she's a halfling and a lot shorter than everyone else.


----------



## jcb2772 (May 21, 2008)

*Brotaz Warpriest of Azwan*

After going back inside the inn to grab his possesions, Brotaz steps out of the inn prepared for battle. His chainmail armor is worn under a tabard split into the four colors of Azwan (Red, Yellow, Purple, and Blue). He carries a battered shield in one hand and a large warhammer in the other. His chain coif shows of his clean shaven face that supports three minor scars and a broken nose. He also has a pack (made of leather) with a bedroll and coil of rope attached to the outside. A wooden holy symbol shaped like a shield and painted Azwan's four colors hangs by a leather thong from his neck.

" Come on," he states to people walking away from the stables. " I know not all of you are afraid of the dark."


----------



## Arabesu (May 21, 2008)

Grubnar eases forward leaning on his glaive, using it like a walking stick as he strides toward the stables. His steps are casual but he looks about warily. Few miss his yellow tusk jutting out from his crooked smile or his creased mountain of a brow. His numerous other weapons, a flail and several javelins held in a sheath on his back, clatter together as he steps forward. 

He turns and looks out from the stable entrance toward those backing away, and through the corner of his mouth asks Brotaz "Me Grubnar. Me hit stuff with poll-ax and flail. What you do?"

As he waits for a reply, he eases against the support of his glaive. His rusted, worn, and muddied scalemail creaks in protest, and his thick mukluks make squelching sounds in the muck as he shifts his weight. With his free hand he draws back the hood of his ruddy brown cloak and raises his orcish chin proudly. Perhaps a bit too proudly. A woman's gasp at the sight of the hulking half-orc in the middle of a 'civilized' village turns heads. Grubnar takes no notice, scratching the seat of his crudely tanned leather pants absent-mindedly.


----------



## jcb2772 (May 21, 2008)

*Addressing Grubnar*

Brotaz looks at the huge half-orc and his face lights up in a little smile. "Well Grubnar,  Azwan willing I'll get to smash a few things myself."
His smile broadens as he adds, " And I have a few divine magics that will help after a fight as well."


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Evoker*

Having overheard Grubnar's and Brotaz's exchange, Fethwynyth approaches them.  "You two look like just the sort of people that I like to face danger with:  Big, and Well-Armed!  My name is Fethwynyth and I am a wizard.  I look forward to working with the both of you, Grubnar, and...." he turns to the cleric,"I don't believe I caught your name, sir?"


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 21, 2008)

The merchant and the missing boys parents go to stand in the middle of the small circle of people (about 13 including the pc's) "Fine, fine this will do," he starts to say. The mother has stopped crying and looks hopeful at all the people willing to help. " Now we are going to need to seperate into groups and we'll need trackers do we have any trackers?" A couple grizzly looking men and one small female with a bow on her back step forward. A couple men start smiling (but I'm sure a stern look from Tor will keep whatever they were about to say from reaching there lips). The merchant looks at the three trackers." Good three groups then. You, you and you will be with the fur trapper. And... you, you, and you can help protect the young lady, the rest go with him." (somehow and I don't know how it happened but the Pc's all ended up in the same group?? weird) " Now the fur trappers group will go up river past the creek and then come down back towards town. The rustlers group will start here and walk up river encase he's dro..." The farmer's wife starts with a fresh set of tears and the merchant just looks at her sadly. " Well just track the river. The ladies group will come back to the farm with us and try and follow the boys path from there. Alright let's get moving it will be dark soon." With that the groups go there seperate ways and leave the Pc's the merchant and parents standing by the stable.

OOG: Great introductions I see bonus xp already on the way  
Edit: Time till sundown 2hrs 10 min


----------



## jcb2772 (May 21, 2008)

*Talking to Fen..????*

Brotaz takes and puts his warhammer in his shield hand and extends his empty hand. " Brotaz humble follower of the Divine Azwan and friend to any that would help these poor people." (after shaking hands) Brotaz turns to the merchant to see what he has planned for finding the lost boy.

ooc: oh Fethwynyth I should have remember that I have a cousin with that name.. lol next time I'll copy and paste it


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 21, 2008)

*sorry Gobletchica*

OOG:Sorry I couldn't keep Tor out of the adventure a little longer but her feat is going to be really helpful here in the begining and I think I made her the temporary leader too sorry will try better in the future not to control characters.


----------



## Arabesu (May 21, 2008)

Grubnar's spikey gauntleted fist tightens on the haft of his glaive as he flips it over and hefts it to rest on his shoulder, with blade ahead of him where he can keep an eye on it to make sure he doesn't accidentally lop anyones head off if he turns around too quickly. Addressing Tor (OOC: our tracker is a member of our PC group right?), "Ground smeller," the words come out with revered respect in an odd sort of way, "which way? You lead. Me follow. My tribe had ground smeller too. Very skilled. You do good at ground smeller, me keep you little one from danger." Turning to Fethwynyth, "You stand here. By or behind me. Me promise not to wind at you. Me think Brotaz-humble-follower-of-the-divine-Azwan be at back in case we get attack from behind. Me think this is good way go unless we see wolves or bandits. Me and Brotaz-humble-follower-of-the-divine-Azwan rush to front if happen. Good for you?"


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

Fethwynyth follows Grubnar's recommendation (he just knows that it wasn't as imperative as it sounded  ) and takes a position between Grubnar and Brotaz.  He confirms that his longsword is secure, but ready to draw in case of trouble.

"I shall follow your lead, Grubnar.  By the way, where are we going exactly?  Fethwynyth begins speaking the Goblin tongue, "Me not speak Orc, Grubnar.  You savvy Goblin?

OOC:  Oh, and Fethwynyth is VERY grateful that Grubnar said he wouldn't "wind" at me! hehe


----------



## Arabesu (May 22, 2008)

Grubnar just gives a confused look to Fethwynyth and lets the goblin words slide over him and turns to concentrate on not slipping and accidentally cutting someone in twain with his ten foot poleax.

OOC: Um yeah. He barely speaks two languages. More like 1.5, hence the "me follow." He has an intelligence of 6! He would probably make a fourth addition:

Tarzan, Tonto, Frankenstein's monster, and Grubnar sing christmas carols.


----------



## Gobletchica (May 22, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> OOG:Sorry I couldn't keep Tor out of the adventure a little longer but her feat is going to be really helpful here in the begining and I think I made her the temporary leader too sorry will try better in the future not to control characters.



 OOC: It's ok. My schedule changed so I could get on tonight but I will be gone all weekend. You probably won't hear from me between Friday and Tuesday. Family trip takes precedence. I'm going to do a couple of rolls before my absence. I've never played a ranger before so I'm not sure how to utilize my Track feat or wether to break out the Knowledge skills. By the way, Tor's favored enemy is Orcs so putting the half-orc in her group probably going to cause tension.

IC: Tor looks around the group and edges away from the half-orc a bit. She relaxes slightly when he identifies himself as a follower of Azwan.
"I'm Tor. It looks like I'm going to be the leader tonight. Now does anyone know where the boy was when he was last seen?"


----------



## Arabesu (May 22, 2008)

Gobletchica said:
			
		

> By the way, Tor's favored enemy is Orcs so putting the half-orc in her group probably going to cause tension.




That's ok, he is from a human tribe. Thus he's only HALF-orc. If he were a ranger he might take favored enemy half-orcs too, since he actually resents his orc parentage. Its not something he likes to talk about.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 22, 2008)

*Where Nebin was last*

" He was down climbing the apple tree when I saw him last," the farmers wife chimes in quickly. The party has been following the farmer and his wife as they lead them back towards their farmstead. The merchant was called away almost immediately by the fur trapper who doesn't like boats. " I tried to get him to come in but he kept begging to stay out it wasn't close to evening then I should have..." she breaks into a fresh set of sobs. "There, there my dearest with these brave peoples help will find Nebin. He loves to climb that old apple tree I will show you where it is maybe you will find his trail there."  The farmer holding his wife contiues to lead the party down the lane out of the little village.

Time till sundown 2hrs 3mins

Edit: didn't know we were starting a second page i think this was a great day will reward you by taking the ogre encounter down from 4 to 2 lol


----------



## jcb2772 (May 22, 2008)

*Questioning the parents of Nebin*

Brotaz listening from the rear of the party (about 6' back) watches the farmer console his wife. " Fear not good wife, we will return Nebin to you safe and sound. Are there any other places your young son liked to play?" As he's walking rear guard he will keep an eye out to both the left and rear of the party. Noticing Fethwynyth (pasted)
looking everywhere at once trying to be on guard, he steps forward quickly and gets his attention. Quietly he whispers, " Grubnar has the front and I'll watch the rear and left. Just keep an eye on the right and your keen ears open." His scarred face breaks into a deep grin as he falls back into postion.


ooc: Arabesu that was really cool with the name I'll give you 1 funny point for it   
To Dm: I seem to remember a house rule about 1/2 creatures and ranger favored enemies doesn't that apply here for Tor and Grubnar??


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Mage*

"It seems to me that the most logical way to begin our search for young Nebin would be to carefully inspect the last place where he was known to be -- in this case, the apple tree.  Perhaps we can find his trail there, or some other sign left by his abductors.  Maybe they left behind some residue of evil that Brotaz can find?  If nothing else, maybe I can find some trace of magical residue that was left over?  Grubnar, why don't we go see the apple tree -- there might be a clue left behind there!"

Unless there is some objection, then, and if he agrees to lead in that direction, Fethwynyth will follow Grubnar to the apple tree as soon as we learn where that is, exactly, and start heading that way.


----------



## Arabesu (May 22, 2008)

"Me agree. As others make talk, me think, 'why not look in tree?' You and me, smart. Lets go."

Grubnar stalks off toward this tree, but under his breath he asks,

"Why boy in tree? Shouldn't he be learn to hunt or fight or make weapon? Maybe he training to climb cliffs? Must be."

As if he has answered his own question, Grubnar returns his focus to journeying to the tree.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Mage*

"I'm sure your right, Grubnar.  You're really quite a smart fellow, you know?"  When they get to the tree, Fethwynyth says, {changing colors because my dark orange was too close to Arabesu's color} Now let me see what I can find here."  Fethwynyth now casts _Detect Magic_ and scans as far up the tree as a young boy would be likely to climb, and all around the tree on the gound.


----------



## Gobletchica (May 22, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> That's ok, he is from a human tribe. Thus he's only HALF-orc. If he were a ranger he might take favored enemy half-orcs too, since he actually resents his orc parentage. Its not something he likes to talk about.



 OOC: yeah, Tor's not going to mention it either. To her, he's an alright guy. He respects her tracking skills, follows the same diety she does and has stated that he will protect her. Tor's just going to be on edge around him. Her favored enemy is Orcs not Half-orcs.

IC: While everyone is talking Tor is taking a look at the base of the apple tree. She looks for small footprints, near the size of her own, to see which direction the boy left in. Tor also looks carefully through the grass to see if there are any drag marks.
"If the boy's missing, he's not in the tree. It's probably the first place his parents looked."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 22, 2008)

*Got ahead of me*

OOG: you guys jump way ahead of me but it's o.k. Dm are suppose to be on the look out for this kind of thing    So I can handle it.

After dropping the good wife off at the farm house the farmer takes the group to the apple tree.( For further reference anyone could have typed that sentence it would help to move the game along if you help control the npc's alittle you have my permission so go ahead make anything up you like.) He shows the group to the tree then walks back to the house telling the group that he will be waiting there with Nebin's uncle. "Good luck," he adds with a wave as he leaves the four strangers by the apple tree. The sun is below the tree tops and the shadows are long on the ground the evening is just getting quiet and Fethwynyth is casting his spell and stareing intently at the old apple tree.
Everyone is quiet around him watching and then he hears something.

Listen check= 16      http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1603397/

OOG: Two things I still need to learn and thats how to hide information and how to make my links smaller.


----------



## Arabesu (May 23, 2008)

Gubnar is so intent to watch the efforts of the dimminutive tracker that he probably fails to hear anything.

OOC Listen = 6 

OOC By the way, quote this post and you can see how I made them...

[sblock=for Gobletchica and anyone else who is interested.]
Grubnar doesn't follow Azwan, its the other guy, Brotaz who follows that deity. I don't think I've picked a god for Grubnar yet.[/sblock]


----------



## jcb2772 (May 23, 2008)

OOC: Hi I'm the other guy I believe though that because of Grubnar's harsh speech Tor didn't understand what he was saying so IC Tor believe's you follow Azwan and maybe you will start it's not writin in stone you need a deity before starting to play. Are we all making listen checks if so here's mine :http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1603462/

Standing back away from the apple tree Brotaz keeps watch on the surronding woods. It is getting darker so he keeps his ears peeled for any unusal sounds in the night. But he fails to drop his chain coif and the thick padding over his head. (Listen = 4)

OOC: yep you guess it I even roll 1's online going to be a long adventure


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Mage*

"Tor, as far as I know, Grubnar does serve Azwan, but we haven't specifically spoken of such personal matters." 

OOC:  it's not generally considered terribly good, polite form for characters to speak aloud about another character's choice of Deity, at least I don't think so, anyway.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

*Quoting for knowledge*



			
				Arabesu said:
			
		

> Gubnar is so intent to watch the efforts of the dimminutive tracker that he probably fails to hear anything.
> 
> OOC Listen = 6
> 
> ...




OOG: very neat thanks Arabesu and thanks Leif for helping me get a little better everyday  

IG: Tor needs to roll me a survival check as she looks around the tree then a listen check to see if she hears anything unusal.

And since you all want to get to the tree so fast it's now 
time till sundown: 1hr 35 min


----------



## jcb2772 (May 23, 2008)

Gobletchica said:
			
		

> IC: While everyone is talking Tor is taking a look at the base of the apple tree. She looks for small footprints, near the size of her own, to see which direction the boy left in. Tor also looks carefully through the grass to see if there are any drag marks.
> "If the boy's missing, he's not in the tree. It's probably the first place his parents looked."




Brotaz scratches his chin (unaware that he should be listening very hard). He does hear what the young tracker said. "They did look here first I talked to the farmer as I helped him carry his wife inside the house."

ooc: according to e-mail from dm she fainted after Fethwynyth started talking about abductions and magic.

"I asked him again where else the boy might be, and he said that he liked to go down to the ruined church and look for treasure. The farmer said it is west to the creek and then you follow the creek north." He stops and thinks a moment."But isn't that other group going to the creek?"


----------



## Gobletchica (May 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Tor, as far as I know, Grubnar does serve Azwan, but we haven't specifically spoken of such personal matters."
> 
> OOC:  it's not generally considered terribly good, polite form for characters to speak aloud about another character's choice of Deity, at least I don't think so, anyway.



 OOC: She didn't say it out loud. I mentioned it out of character. Also, I agree with you on that matter.

IC: Tor listens intently as she searches the ground.
Listen check
1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10) 

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1603568


----------



## jcb2772 (May 23, 2008)

ooc; To Gobletchica-  but what does Tor believe that Grubnar is a follower of Azwan and if my brother played his house rule then rangers only get half the bonus (i.e. +1) and suffer half the animosity (i.e. -1) for 1/2 creatures of there favored enemies


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

Gobletchica said:
			
		

> OOC: She didn't say it out loud. I mentioned it out of character. Also, I agree with you on that matter.
> 
> IC: Tor listens intently as she searches the ground.
> Listen check



Sorry, then.  My bad.


----------



## Gobletchica (May 23, 2008)

jcb2772 said:
			
		

> ooc; To Gobletchica-  but what does Tor believe that Grubnar is a follower of Azwan and if my brother played his house rule then rangers only get half the bonus (i.e. +1) and suffer half the animosity (i.e. -1) for 1/2 creatures of there favored enemies



OOC:quoted "Ground smeller," the words come out with revered respect in an odd sort of way, "which way? You lead. Me follow. My tribe had ground smeller too. Very skilled. You do good at ground smeller, me keep you little one from danger." Turning to Fethwynyth, "You stand here. By or behind me. Me promise not to wind at you. Me think Brotaz-humble-follower-of-the-divine-Azwan be at back in case we get attack from behind. Me think this is good way go unless we see wolves or bandits. Me and Brotaz-humble-follower-of-the-divine-Azwan rush to front if happen. Good for you?" quoted
Tor was only paying half attention and misunderstood. She has not mentioned anyone's preference of diety in character and probably won't. Also, why would the house rule count? Grubnar and Tor are on the same side. Tor's fairly tolerant and will at most be edgy around him. Why does everyone keep bringing this up? I mentioned it out of character. That means that you can ignore it.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

OOGon't know my self what all the fuss is about Gobletchica is playing Tor very well. The house rule doesn't apply to in party he may be refreeing to half-orc NPC's at least I hope so or do all you guys want to see the 6-0 250 lb halforc in one corner and the 2-something 27lb halfling in the other    alright back to the story this is just as bad as sitting around the table talking about what's on tv


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

YAAWWWWN!!


----------



## Arabesu (May 23, 2008)

"Uh. Tor, you have good eyes, but more help. Me not have skill, but me can see. Show what to look for and me help."

OOC Taking ten, Grubnar uses aid-another getting 12 which aught to be enough to giver her a +2 to her survival check.


----------



## Arabesu (May 23, 2008)

OOC double dang, double post.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

As Tor and Grubnar search the ground around the tree, Fethwynyth hears something in the brush coming from the other side of the tree.

OOG: Don't know if Gobletchica will be on today but I can Npc her if she doesn't post by tommorrow. Leif you'll get time for a partial action let me know what you want to do and give me an initiative roll please. Everyone else roll initiative and we will start are first encounter.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Mage*

initiative: 1d20+3= 7 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1603988/ 

Fethwynyth will gently probe the bushes with his staff.


----------



## Arabesu (May 23, 2008)

Initiative = 15


----------



## Gobletchica (May 23, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> OOGon't know my self what all the fuss is about Gobletchica is playing Tor very well. The house rule doesn't apply to in party he may be refreeing to half-orc NPC's at least I hope so or do all you guys want to see the 6-0 250 lb halforc in one corner and the 2-something 27lb halfling in the other    alright back to the story this is just as bad as sitting around the table talking about what's on tv




OOC: Halflings are about 4 foot on average, not 2 anymore. But thanks for the backup. I really appreciate it. thanks for the +2 Grubnar. You're not gonna hear from me after three till tuesday so NPC after three.

IC: Survival check
1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21) 
+2 aid another from Grubnar
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1604135/ 
Initiative
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21) 
Inititive 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1604137


----------



## jcb2772 (May 23, 2008)

*Surprise round??*

ooc: If i see Fethwynyth poking at the brush I'll ask him what's wrong. If i don't see him then I guess I was to busy keeping watch (which it seems I'm not good at). My shield is in one hand and my warhammer is in the other.

Initiative = 15


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

*Surprise Round*

OOG: Brotaz doesn't see anything because he is on the wrong side of the tree. If the tree is in the center then Brotaz is 10' north of the tree, Grubnar and Tor are 40' west of it, and Fethwynyth who was walking around the tree then moved 20' south to the brush and probed it with is staff.

 The group has spent some time here at the apple tree Tor has been combing the ground alittle further away from the tree because near it the tracks were all mixed together. She points to the ground showing Grubnar what it is she's looking for. Grubnar then goes about looking and calling Tor over because he sees something the halfling gets down on her knees to see the tracks closer the dark shadows of dusk not helping. "Well you have found something Grubnar but these aren't the boys tracks they'r esmall but, hmm.. Wait these tracks look like there following the boy. Yes here and here." She starts to follow the trail of to the west. 

OOG: Tor got a 27 total for the survival check don't forget to add your skill modifiers.

 Just as Grubnar bends down to help again two javilens arch out of the brush and land near the surprised half-orc. Rolls = Both missed These stone tipped crudely made weapons look sized for a child.

As Fethwynyth turns his head to watch the arching projectiles something from the bushes grabs on to the end of his staff. He turns and sees a small blue scaled hand pulling on the staff. Touch attck to start grapple = Gotcha 15

Surprise round over
time till sundown 1hr 5min


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 23, 2008)

*Round 1*

OOG: Sorry i don't have a map (wik has this really cool on in another game i'm playing) i know it can be done i'll try and learn how best guesses right now.

INITIATIVE ORDER: monsters initiatives = here

1.)Tor 21
2.)Blue scaled hand 17
3.)Grubnar 15a (higher mod.)
4.)Brotaz 15b
5.)thrower 1 14
6.)Fethwynyth 7 (gets easier to spell the more i spell it)
7.)thrower 2 4

OOG: Tor as npc will take cover in the brush and ready action: Throw her spear if anything monsterous comes into view.

The blue scaled hand on Fethwynyth's staff is joined by the other and the creature pulls hard trying to get the staff out of his hands. Roll a Strength check Fethwynyth DC = 5

everyone else take your turns good luck


----------



## jcb2772 (May 23, 2008)

*Round 1*

Brotaz hurries towards the Half-orc and halfling but on the way he notices Fethwynyth off by himself. " Fethwynyth! come over here by the tree don' t get caught out in the open alone." He moves towards the elf to help protect him from javelins.

OOC: I'll take a double move to get as close to Fethwynyth as possible moving around the apple tree.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Mage*

Fethwynyth's strength check, DC 5 to retain possession of his staff:

5 success exactly! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1604468/ 

Since Fethwynyth is in a grapple now, he will attack the blue creature with his dagger (his only light weapon)

To hit: 9 a clear miss. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1604475/

OOC:  I first rolled a sword attack, and then I read about grapple and saw that I couldn't do that, so I used the dagger instead.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 24, 2008)

just need Arabesu's first round actions don't know if he thinks were still on surprise round ior not


----------



## jcb2772 (May 24, 2008)

*You owe me big bro*

ooc: whoa page three you owe me for getting you back to one big brother   

ooc2: Do I have to wait for Grubnar to go I could post me round 2 actions and I don't think him going will affect what I do. But I do need to know what Brotaz saw as he approached Fethwynyth guess I'll have to wait anyway waiting on you big bro


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

*Round 1.1*

will take and describe all the action and what people see in this post after everyone has gone will give hp up dates and status (i.e. held, prone etc.) so you have to wait to post
doing it this way because it's what wik does in his and you only need read one post to know what happened that round i like it


----------



## Arabesu (May 25, 2008)

OOC: Apologies, I am on an island (San Juan) I thought I would have internet access but that fell through. Am posting from borrowed computer. Pass me over, I understand if I don't get any xp... Sorry, will be back tomorrow night.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 25, 2008)

OOG: it's o.k. Arabesu i am 99.99999999% sure of what you would have done round onewe may be alittle ahead but no worries. And i don't know what rule you mean about xp if arabesu participates then he gets a full share of xp

Round 1: 

Tor ducks into the cover providied by the brush. Her spear resting near her shoulder her other arm partly raised she is rdy to throw.

The blue scaled hands pull again a short quick tug but Fethwynyth keeps a firm grip of his staff.

Grubnar bring his Glaive up as if to defend against an attack he nods his head putting his large chin on his chest. His eyes are closed and he seems to be mumbly to himself.Gain Psionic focus = 13

Brotaz moves up to stand behind Fethwnyth, the elf seemed to not hear his warning. As brotaz gets within 5 ft. fethwynyth pulls out his dagger and starts         madly at the brush.

Everyone notices tha russel of the bushes near where the javelins had come from.

OOG: round 1 over (and hows the weather in San Juan?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

*Round 2*

Tor as NPC: takes and drops her spear(free action) and draws out her shortbow and an arrow she yells at Grubnar to wake up!

The blue scaled hands draw back from the thrashing dagger and the brush rustles as it moves away and towards the area where the other bushes are being rustled.

Grubnar try #2: Failed 18 getting focused isn't easy


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

OOC:  Please let me know when Fethwynyth can act again.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

Your up right after Brotaz will whatever he does affect what you do??

To Brotaz you may take a 5 foot step


----------



## jcb2772 (May 26, 2008)

*Am here to save the... oh wait wrong*

"Fethwynyth, Grubnar, Tor regroup backs to the tree we don't know who or how many are out there." Brotaz taking his own advice backsteps to the tree.


ooc: can you move and ready an action my books are around but it's easier to ask the DM he knows everything  

edit: speaking-free action
five foot step-move??
ready-attack anyone who comes out of bushes and attacks are party
making big bro look up rules-priceless


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

jcb2772 said:
			
		

> "Fethwynyth, Grubnar, Tor regroup backs to the tree we don't know who or how many are out there." Brotaz taking his own advice backsteps to the tree.
> ooc: can you move and ready an action my books are around but it's easier to ask the DM he knows everything
> edit: speaking-free action
> five foot step-move??
> ...



A five-foot step is not considered a full move action, but may be taken along with another action.  (But you already knew that, didn't you? I'm just making sure.)



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Your up right after Brotaz will whatever he does affect what you do??



What Fethwynyth does will depend on: 

a-whether he has a visible target for a spell, and if so, then
b-whether he has someone between him and said target so that he can get his spell cast without being attacked, or in the alternative whether the target is far enough away so that the target creature can't reach Fethwynyth before his spell is completed.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

so you want to rdy an action also??

and it is not a move per say but if you take a 5 foot step you cannot perform any other movement but you may take a move action


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Mage*

Yes, I'll draw my sword, and move my staff to my off hand (left).


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

*Round 2*

Tor hurriedly draws her short bow and nocks an arrow she points it at the surrounding woods. She glances once again at Grubnar but he has not moved a muscle accept to keep mumbling quietly to himself. Brotaz and Fethwynyth both cautiously back up towards the apple tree each of them possed ready to strike at anything that comes. But the movement has stopped and all the party hears is the sounds of the forest getting ready for night.

Initiative:
Tor - 21
Grubnar - 15a
Brotaz - 15b
Fethwynyth - 7
monsters - ??
End of round 2

time till sundown: 1hour 4min


----------



## jcb2772 (May 27, 2008)

My round 3:

ooc: I believe something isn't right they may be waiting on something.
If Grubnar re-focused how come is initiative isn't higher? Should be 20 + dex. If the monsters still haven't come out by my turn I'll cast bless moving to get Tor and Grubnar in the effect. If the monsters show I'll move to attack. Still holding action till my turn right?


----------



## Arabesu (May 27, 2008)

OOC I am back. And FYI Grubnar becomes *psionically focused* at the beginning of the day and remains focused until he is either knocked unconscious, uses the focus, or can no longer refocus outside of combat because he is out of power points. My bad though, for not having that described explicitly in the character sheet. I was absent and didn't give any indications as to what Grubnar would have done. As a general rule he will a) begin combat prefocused. b) manifest force screen if the threat looks serious or c) attack using his focus to do extra damage. So typically he starts with b and then c or skips to c if the fight looks easy. Does that make sense?

OOC Anyway. Thanks for putting up with my absenteeism. Grubnar attacks at the first opportunity, using a regular old attack from his glaive.

OOC Hits AC 23, for 15 damage!


----------



## jcb2772 (May 27, 2008)

*Good Ideal*

Think I'll get my attack out of the way too. Good ideal Arabesu!
Brotaz will stand fast and strike at the first blue thing that comes in range.
Attack=16 Damage=5


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 27, 2008)

*Round 3*

OOG: Since everyone (or at least 50%) is ready to swing a weapon here goes lol.

Coming out of the bushes are a half dozen small bluescaled creatures they stand only about 3-4 feet tall. The stare at the party for only a moment then leap to the attack. The wield clubs and javelins and have shields made out of bark or turtle shells. The only clothing they have is a loincloth covering and some have tails tied to their belts. 

As the first of the creatures approach, Grubnar and Brotaz step forward and rain destruction upon them. Tor fires at one of the creatures that looks to be about to throw its javelin, and Fethwynyth takes a swing at a creature as it charges foward.

OOG: Just need Tor and Fethwynyths rolls from thier ready actions then round four will start. Creatures= Skinks (AC15 HP5) see pic in the lost son ooc

Initiative:
Tor 21
Grubnar 15a
Brotaz 15b
Fethwynyth 7
Skinks(4) 4


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

Attack at the nearest blue, scaly critter: 
to hit=14 
damage=2
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607892/


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

*going to wait*

going to wait to see if Gobletchica survived spending time with the family lol just kidding hope she had a good weekend if i don't here anything by tomorrow night i'll end the round give me time to figure out were everyone is positioned


----------



## Gobletchica (May 28, 2008)

OOC: I survived just fine, thank you very much. Just a tip, Tor would not have gotten her spear ready unless the opposition was at least the size of one of her companions. She would have gotten her shortbow ready first. Also Tor would never have hid in the bush unless she were under heavy fire(attacks) or seriously injured. Other than that you did pretty good. My fault for not putting it in her background.

IC: Tor, keeping an eye out for her party members, aims for the closest of the scaly, blue creatures.

OOC: I'm not sure about everyone's locations. Also, as these hostile scaly blue creatures are about the same size as Tor, would the size bonus count?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

OOG: hey Gobletchica no you didn't put in your background that Tor is the bravest halfling in the known world lol
Tor had a ready action set to shot any monsters that come into sight right now there are 4 alive monsters- two about to throw ther javelins at Grubnar and two (one each) attacking Brotaz and Fethwynyth. I haven't fired any arrows yet  (it's why i set the spear first). You always get all your bonus same size opponents bonuses off set each other 
So a small character gets +1 to hit and if they attack a small character their opponent has +1 AC. Glad your back i did my best to keep these guys busy and take aim and fire lol


----------



## jcb2772 (May 28, 2008)

OOC: If I am following this right Tor will shot at a (skink) as her ready action and that will end round 3 and then she goes first in round 4 right??
There are two (skinks) in combat with me and Leif and two others at the edge of the forest. Will be better once you figure out how to make maps big bro. Till then still a good adventure so far (using warhammer skinks huh? you always did like lizardmen)


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

OOG: Yep i do like them lizards but in D&D there aren't any little lizardmen so i took the goblin stats and made something for the bigger lizardmen to push around (Wait till you meet a Kroigor  ) And try keeping this thread clear post in ooc thread and let me know you have a message there thanks

Edit taking my own advice: Leif please check out OOC

Edit: see you got the message Leif, Thanks


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Fethwynyth's Memorized Spells, Day 1*

OOC:
Spells Memorized 3+1/1+1+1
0 Level:  Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Flare (DC=14), Ray of Frost(DC=14)
1 Level:  Sleep (DC=14), Burning Hands (DC=15), Mage Armor


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 29, 2008)

*Map*

i hope


----------



## Gobletchica (May 30, 2008)

Tor aims her shortbow at the nearest (skink?) that is about to attack them.
Attack


OOC: Doggone it! I've forgotten the attack roll again!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

i can help i am the DM after all

Tor attacking with shortbow is 1d20+6 
(+6 = +1Bab +1size +4dex)

remember after you take this ready action it will end round 3 abd 
then you go first in round 4

edit: you can find a picture of a skink here


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry for the delay with Tor mia and Brotaz in stasis it maybe a couple more days but plan at least by wed will npc if everything is not ready


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

No need to rush things.   I know we've got at least one new pc.  Might as well wait until everything is ready.   Waiting is the nature of the beast with pbp.


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 3, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> i can help i am the DM after all
> 
> Tor attacking with shortbow is 1d20+6
> (+6 = +1Bab +1size +4dex)
> ...




OOC: What's bab? She's a ranger, not a barbarian.


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 3, 2008)

1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17) 
Attack short bow Tor attacking with shortbow is 1d20+6 (+6 = +1size +4dex) 

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1613817/

Tor's action in the next round is aiming her reloaded shortbow at the other attacking skink.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 3, 2008)

*round 3 (over)*

Recap: A fasted paced melle begins as the creatures come out of the woods.One of the creatures charges Arabesu and is cut in two by his massive weapon before it can even get close. Another comes at Brotaz and gets a mace to the skull before collasping in a heap at the clerics feet. Then four more come charging out of the woods, two stop at the edge to hurl they,re javelins at the large half-orc and the other two head towards Brotaz and Fethwynyth. The elf manages to get in a small cut will the creature's defenses are down. It draws back the club it holds in it's blue scaled hand and brings the blow down only to have Fethwynyth block it with his staff. The foe coming up on Brotaz trips as it tries to move over the body of it's fallen comrade. A quick shot from Tor and one of the skinks takes an arrow to the belly, ruining it's attempt to hit Grubnar with a javelin.

all atacks = here

Tor's damage roll =  4

initiative:
Tor 21
Grubnar 15a
Brotaz 15b
Fethwynyth 7
Skink(a) hp 5/5
Skink(b) hp 1/5 - hit by arrow
Skink(c) hp 5/5
Skink(d) hp 3/5 - fighting Fethwynyth

[sblock=Tor] bab stands for base attack bonus as a 1st lvl ranger yours is +1, and roll for damage the same time you roll to attack incase you hit it will already be there thanks[/sblock]

Round 3 over start round 4


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

Fethwynyth strikes at the skink again with his longsword.
Roll= 9  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1613904/ 

"Someone help me, please!  I wasn't made for this kind of fighting!" says Fethwynyth.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 3, 2008)

Grubnar takes a step over to assist his allies. Getting around behind one of the skinks, and swinging his polaxe (or drawing his flail if somehow cornered) he slices one of the skinks in twain. OOC: AC 18, 10 damage.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 3, 2008)

*Brotaz as NPC*

"Good shot," Brotaz says to Grubnar. As the half-orc takes down the skink. He moves next to Fethwynyth and bring his mace down on the unsuspecting skink. A = 16 D = 6
It drops from the heavy blow leaving only two enemies left.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

OOC:  After Brotaz takes out the skink, Fethwynyth will use his remaining move action in the round to move his staff into his left hand, and focus his thoughts to prepare himself to cast a spell next round.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 6, 2008)

*Question for everyone??*

And that question is here


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

Answer for Jerrand:  YEEE HAAAA!

(That's Affirmative)


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 7, 2008)

OOC; Tor: YEAH OOO!
(Also Affirmitave)

IC: Tor aims her shortbow at one of the two remaining skinks.
attack

OOC: Dooh! Forgot again! I seriously need to get the Players Manual.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 7, 2008)

*To Gobletchica*

Glad you wish to play too (already changed maruading kobolds to orcs just for you - well and Arabesu heis character doen't like orcs either).

Here this is for you  Players Manual?

Not really a PHB but close enough to get you started till you get your own. 
I'll roll for you to get this round started if you don't mind and I will take it Tor aims at the skink with an arrow already in his belly(don't want him to get away.

Tor takes aim at the wounded skink. The creature seeing it's comrades fall and in pain as well it turns to flee._ Oh no you don't._ Tor thinks as she lets another arrow fly. It archs through the clearing and finds it,s mark in the small of the creatures back. Attack= 15 Damage= 2 The poor creature falls not even able to take it's first step to get away.

Grubnar your up one skink left.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*OOC for Gobletchica*

OOC: Here are links to two different SRD's (System Reference Documents) that contain all the rules of the game.

Forgot your books? Try using Sovelior's SRD or the d20 SRD.

Well, the links didn't copy right, but maybe you can find them with a web search for "Sovelior's SRD" and "d20 SRD".   Actually, I'd recommend doing a web search for "d20 SRD" and my search engine (yahoo!) pulls up the right site first on the list.

IC:  Fethwynyth will cast _Ray of Frost_ at the nearest living skink.
Ranged Touch Attack: 13
Damage: 3
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1619624/


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 8, 2008)

No Problem edit it tomorrow with your actions for the round lol and the link in  my post Players Manual? is a link to d20 SRD lol

guess i will edit this tomorrow with the npc actions lol


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 9, 2008)

> Grubnar your up one skink left.




OOC: Cool, I wasn't sure they had gone already. As to playing in KotS 3.5, I'm in. I at first thought that you wanted to convert over to 4e, and was going to point out that Grubnar would be "difficult" to convert over.

Grubnar flips his polaxe over his head whirling it around one and a half times to impart momentum to the broad cleaver blade. He brings it down on the skink with a crushing chop, and tendrils of what apears to be crackles of electicity ripple down from his temples into his arms as he does so. A moment later the skink falls apart in two neatly severed pieces, so cleanly cut that the fluids fail to leak out immediately.

OOC AC 16 or 18 if flanking, 17 damage, psionic focus expended for psionic weapon.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 10, 2008)

*Combat over*

To Arabesu: Was going to say thats messy but the psionic energy sounds like it acts like a lightsaber. Good shot guess your ready to take on a couple ogres by yourself.

To Leif: The poor skink will die before you go so the spell isn't wasted.

To Gobletchica: If you want maybe you should put a combat block in your character post in the Rogue's Gallery. That way you could look up all your numbers at one time. (sblock them together)

The combat ends in a matter of moments (24 seconds to be actual) and the small lizards lie      or dying about the clearing. "Good little fight," notes Brotaz. (No damage, no spells cast, only the loss of a psionic focus and this was a EL 2 hmmm... tough party DM making note.) The cleric wipes gore from his mace as he looks about the bodies. "We should get going," he says " it will be dark soon."

Time till Sundown: 1hour 3min


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

OOC:  No spell needed and no spell used!  Yay! Thanks!

Fethwynyth, ever the practical, greedy wizard, says, "We may have won, but they were still trying to kill us!  Seems to me that putting up with that sort of behavior should be worth at least a few gold apiece!  Think they have any money on them?"


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 10, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC: Here are links to two different SRD's (System Reference Documents) that contain all the rules of the game.
> 
> Forgot your books? Try using Sovelior's SRD or the d20 SRD.
> 
> ...




Thanks!
IC: Tor looks at the cleric with slight disapproval barely visible in her gaze.
" You can if you wish. I came out here to find the boy. That's what I'm going to do."
She quickly spots the tracks once more.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*



			
				Gobletchica said:
			
		

> " You can if you wish. I came out here to find the boy. That's what I'm going to do."
> She quickly spots the tracks once more.



"Actually, we're primarily here to find the boy also.  What a coincidence!  I propose that we all work together.  Interested in having some help?"  I'm Fethwynyth, by the way.  And to the others he says:  "Introduce yourselves to the lady!  Have ye no manners?"

OOC:  Fethwynyth will still check the skinks for pockets/pouches, etc. while he says this.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 10, 2008)

"Me help Fethwynyth stop one from being dead so we can torture it to find boy. Maybe they take." He then tries to staunch the flow of bleeding on the two least injured skinks. Unfortunately it takes him six attempt before he is able to stabilizes one of them (Heal DC 17).

"Hmm. Me think I hit them too hard."

[sblock=previous 5 attempts]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1622740/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1622746/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1622752/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1622753/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1622754/[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 10, 2008)

*Aftermath*

Tor walks over to where she had discovered Nebin's tracks before, it is easy to pick the out again and beside them are the tracks Grubnar found. A quick study tells her that the boys tracks went west into the woods only moments before the second set of tracks (those of small,bare clawed feet). As she ranges out alittle she identifies more sets of the clawed feet judging there to be about 4-6 different creatures that were following the young boy( maybe even chasing him). 

Grubnar's cuts from the glavie were to deep and or brutal to heal so he went to see about helping one of the creatures Brotaz had hit. But he couldn't see any cuts or stab marks it was really confusing for the half-orc. Then he spotted a large lump on the side of one of the creatures head and knew he need to put something cold on it, only he had nothing cold. 

Fethwynyth looks about the bodies of the small creatures to his dismay they look like silverless vagabonds. They wear loincothes made of untreated hides and tide with a twine made out of vines? They carry clubs, flint tipped javelins, and a couple have sheilds made out of large turtle shells or a tree trunk that was cut in half and hollowed out. For decorations they wear tails of many different animals tied(with the same vine twine) to there legs,arms, and heads. One carries two small fish attached to his vine belt through the gills.

Brotaz steps over the bodies he was looking at and walks up to Grubnar. "Don't think there's much we could do for most of them," he says "and the ones we can help won't be awake for a day at least. I won't waste my magic on these vermin incase there are more about."
"My Lady Tor have you found the young boys trail?" he calls over to Tor.

Time tillsundown 1hour 1 min


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

Disgusted by having found nothing of value on the skinks, Fethwynyth cleans his hands of the "skink slime" on his handkerchief, and says, "Well, THAT was a colossal waste of time and effort.  Unless it provides us clues to find the boy.  Have you found a usable trail, Tor?"


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 11, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Disgusted by having found nothing of value on the skinks, Fethwynyth cleans his hands of the "skink slime" on his handkerchief, and says, "Well, THAT was a colossal waste of time and effort.  Unless it provides us clues to find the boy.  Have you found a usable trail, Tor?"




"Yes, I have found a usable trail. There were probably five or six creatures following the boy; judging from the tracks Grubnar and I found."


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*



			
				Gobletchica said:
			
		

> "Yes, I have found a usable trail. There were probably five or six creatures following the boy; judging from the tracks Grubnar and I found."



"Then, by all means, please lead on, dear lady!"  Fethwynyth allows some of the others to pass by him, and takes a position in the middle of the party, where he feels safest.


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 11, 2008)

Tor follows the tracks while leading the party.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 11, 2008)

The party takes to the trail following Tor. They don't go but about 100 ft. into the forest when suddenly the bushes russel again this time close to where they are ....

[sblock=Walking Dad] O.k. good spot for you to come out of the bushes becasue you notice the party is headed west towards the creek where the first group you were with was ambushed.[/sblock]


Time till sundown: 1 hour


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

*Midias*

[Sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/Sblock]
You see and hear a rustling from the nearby bushes as a human male steps forward. He wears a chainshirt with the insignias of Hyrag. On his back he carries a backpack, on his side is a morningstar, the spikes designed like sunrays. He moves with this kind of confidence only strong faith gives. Some of you recognize the man, he was in the tavern and joined the furtrappers group.

"Hey, you there. I know you. You are also searching for the boy. My name is Midias Sunchosen, servant of Hyrag. My group was ambushed by lizard creatures, one was at least 10 feet tall with a head like that of a crocodille. The furtrapper was killed and the rest of us scattered. Eventually I got lost from the others and now I have found you. Can I come with you? Our chance of success is greater if we work together" he tells you.

[Sblock=Stats]AC: 17
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 16

HP: 10 / 10
Turn Undead: 7 / 7

(Domains: Healing, Sun)
Spells Memorized 3/1+1+1
0 Level:  Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light
1 Level:  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command

Speed: 30'
Init: +1

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +2       +2               +4
Ref:                  0       +1               +1
Will:                +2       +2               +4


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger                   +1        1d4+1       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


Languages: Common, Celestial
[/Sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

"It is fine with me, as you say, the more, the merrier.  But what say my companions?"  Fethwynyth turns to each of the others in turn, looking for some sign of assent or dissent.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 12, 2008)

"Midias-Sunchosen-servant-of-Hyrag can come, we all look together." Stepping forward to introduce the group, he continues, "Me Grubnar. Tor there. Fethwynyth there one who already agree. This one here is Brotaz-humble-follower-of-the-divine-Azwan. Tor leading. She good at ground smeller, but me help. You ground smeller or hit stuff like me and Brotaz-humble-follower-of-the-divine-Azwan?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

"Very pleased to meet you. Yes, I'm more about 'hitting stuff' " Midias draws his morningstar and readies his shield, "than smell the ground. And I have the healing powers of Hyrag on my side. Together we will stand a chance against our vicious foes."


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 12, 2008)

*Brotaz as NPC*

"Well said Midias," Brotaz humble follwer of the divine Azwan says. "We are on Nebin's trail but if there are creatures lurking out in this woods I believe we should get some assistance. The other party is coming up from the east looking for Nebin but we know he has gone to the west from here. They are searching in vain. I will go and have them come quicker up river. With both search parties together these lizardmen won't stand a chance." He says farewell to everyone in turn and tells them he will bring the others back and have a lone torch lit so you know it is them. "Find Nebin quickly and make your way back to the farm," he says. "I will meet you there if not in the woods." He quickly leaves and starts to jog south and east to find and bring back the other search party.

[sblock=OOG]Whew didn't want two clerics when you ran into those ghouls (just kidding Leif).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOG]Whew didn't want two clerics when you ran into those ghouls (just kidding Leif).[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC: ]  BTW, I HATE ghouls!!!  Always have.  If I remember correctly, they were the first monster I ever encountered in my very first D&D game...  (more years ago than I care to remember or even think about.  It SUCKS to be old!)[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC: ]  BTW, I      ghouls!!!  Always have.  If I remember correctly, they were the first monster I ever encountered in my very first D&D     ...  (more years ago than I care to remember or even think about.  It SUCKS to be old!)[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif] O.k. no ghouls but I can't promise there might not be some in KotS I didn't right that adventure lol. I      getting old as well but someone has to be in charge of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 13, 2008)

"Sounds good to me." Tor says while glancing up at Midias. She quickly turns her attention back to the tracks and the matter at hand.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

*Following the Trail*

With Tor leading the party you venture deeper into the woods. The canopy of trees blocks the setting sun but a little light gets through here and there to show Nebin's trail. Tor finds that a ways in (about 1/4 mile) Nebin's tracks take to the north but the clawed feet that were following him do not. Finding the boy being more important the party starts to head north by northwest while the clawed trail heads off to the west. The party finally comes to a small creek (about 20 yards wide) and Tor notices the trail heads north. 

[sblock=Midias] This is the creek where you were ambushed. The ambushed happened to the south of your present location where the river and creek meet.[/sblock]

OOG: Marching order = Tor, Grubnar, Fethwynyth, Midias 
I need to know whose watching which directions ( I know Tor's watching the ground) And spot check modifiers for secert Dm rolls  

Time till sundown: 42 min


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Midias points to the south: "There we were ambushed the last time. Take care."
Midias watches the south, his eyes are dragged to it by his memories.
ooc: Spot + 2


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif] O.k. no ghouls but I can't promise there might not be some in KotS I didn't right that adventure lol. I      getting old as well but someone has to be in charge of it.[/sblock]




To Walking Dad: I seemed to be unable to get onto page 8 after you posted but i got into The red hand of doom fine were you posted. so maybe it wasn't you after all sorry i made you take away your signature.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Fethwynyth*

OOC:  Fethwynyth is watching to the west, and his Spot modifier is +2.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 13, 2008)

Grubnar probes the ground cover every so often with the butt of his poleaxe, "Maybe boy fall down, hit head. Could be under leaves. Hmm. Should we call out to him? How fresh is trail, Tor?"

When not probing the ground, he mostly looks directly ahead in the direction they are traveling, i.e. northeast. From time to time he also scans from northeast to north to cover that direction. 

OOC: modifier +2 (i.e. wisdom); FYI he will bump this and listen up using some of the optional rules in the OOC thread ASAP.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

*Following the Trail*

Tor leads the party off to the north. Following the four hour old trail. (This keeps the creek off to your left.) Alittle less than a hundred yards up stream there is a path that follows the creek, and it seems young Nebin ran out onto it and headed north. 

[sblock=Tor & Grubnar] As your walking along (before finding the path) you notice ripples in the creek. That wouldn't be a bad thing had they been flowing down stream with the current instead of up. They also stop when your party stops to inspect the path.Weird.[/sblock]

[sblock= Fethwynyth & Midias] Sorry guys you didn't make your spot checks. I'm sure for any number of reasons. I can't think of any now but
I 'm sure you two can think of something.[/sblock]

Time till sundown: 40 min


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Fethwynyth Elf Evoker1, AC13/T13/FF10, HP4*

Fethwynyth, as usual, is paying more attention to the forest than anything else.  At the moment, he is so wrapped up in tree-watching that he notices little else.  "I just _LOVE_ the forest!  Sigh....."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

*Midias*

"Yes, Feth, and look at that cloud formations..."
[Sblock=Stats]AC: 17
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 16

HP: 10 / 10
Turn Undead: 7 / 7

(Domains: Healing, Sun)
Spells Memorized 3/1+1+1
0 Level:  Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light
1 Level:  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command

Speed: 30'
Init: +1

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +2       +2               +4
Ref:                  0       +1               +1
Will:                +2       +2               +4


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger                   +1        1d4+1       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


Languages: Common, Celestial
[/Sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL DM is laughing so hard I may skip this encounter.  lol NOT!! lol
No that was funny you two thanks

It is quiet in this part of the forest an ominous quiet you can cut with a blade. The birds have long since gone to their beds, but the noise of other forest animals and even the wind in the trees should be heard all around you. The creek is deep and runs slowly to the south it's brown waters make no sound as they pass by on their way to meet the river. Quiet to quiet.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

OOC:  Guess you didn't realize that you had a budding comedy team in your campaign, did you? 

[sblock=Dad]"Feth" likes the new nickname, thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 14, 2008)

OOG: Wish we were all around the table like I'm about to do now. That would be fun.Hi Everybody  from Jake/Brotaz." 

Placeholder for really big (10' tall) bad things to come.

Edit: fixed Rogue's Gallery (thanks Leif) gtg be on tommorrow after work just need any reactions from Grubnar and Tor.


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 15, 2008)

"The trail is fairly fresh." Tor responds.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Fethwynyth Elf Evoker1, AC13/T13/FF10, HP4*

"Yes, the trail should be very fresh, considering that they boy was just taken.  I don't imagine that the boy's captors would have spent any more time than was necessary in getting to someplace where they felt safe.  Can you tell about how many people are in the group that we are following?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

"Any tracks from other creatures? Like big upwalking lizards?"
[Sblock=Stats]AC: 17
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 16

HP: 10 / 10
Turn Undead: 7 / 7

(Domains: Healing, Sun)
Spells Memorized 3/1+1+1
0 Level:  Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light
1 Level:  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command

Speed: 30'
Init: +1

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +2       +2               +4
Ref:                  0       +1               +1
Will:                +2       +2               +4


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger                   +1        1d4+1       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


Languages: Common, Celestial
[/Sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Trail*

[sblock=Tor] The only tracks are Nebin's it appears he was running through the woods. Remember he was being followed but then whatever was following him gave up and went off in another direction and now your just following the boys prints.[/sblock]

To Everyone: started a new page please read post #115 and I'll put the other placeholder here.

edit: OOC


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 16, 2008)

"These are Nebin's tracks. The creatures gave up and headed off."


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 16, 2008)

*Going fishing.*

Grubnar spins his polax down from his shoulder to brandish the blade at the stream. "Look! Water wrong. Look funny. Maybe big fish or could be boy's body floating. Me try hook it with my glaive."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Fethwynyth Elf Evoker1, AC13/T13/FF10, HP4*

Now that Feth's attention has been drawn to the odd behavior of the stream, he will try to determine what is causing the "crazy ripples" but won't get any nearer to the stream than he is now (about 15 feet).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Uncertain what the others have seen, Midias readies his weapon and shield: "As ma always said, better ready than sorry!"
[Sblock=Stats]AC: 17
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 16

HP: 10 / 10
Turn Undead: 7 / 7

(Domains: Healing, Sun)
Spells Memorized 3/1+1+1
0 Level:  Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light
1 Level:  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command

Speed: 30'
Init: +1

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +2       +2               +4
Ref:                  0       +1               +1
Will:                +2       +2               +4


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger                   +1        1d4+1       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


Languages: Common, Celestial
[/Sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Combat started (surprise round)*

OOG: Roll initiative like you didn't know that. And post your AC/HP in your title spot please.

Surprise round: Arabesu and Tor each get a partial action before round 1

IG: As Grubnar appraoches the water his glaive held out before him, the still waters explodes as two large (6') lizardmen jump up out off the water. One has a strange club in it's clawed hand and it wads closer in to the shore. The other throws a javelin at the half-orc but the shot  flies to high as the lizardman bobs in the water.

edit: looks like the gangs all here. LOL


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Fethwynyth Elf Evoker1, AC13/T13/FF10, HP4*

Fethwynyth's initiative is:  8 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1629532/ 

When it's finally his turn, Fethwynyth will cast _Magic Missile_ at the nearest lizardman.  Damage: 2 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1629534/


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

OOG: Hmmmm... maybe a bad day to be rolling dice my attack on Grubnar was a 6. IC getting me back for the couple 20's i've gotten lately.

edit: Lizardmen AC15/HP11

edit: Force screen duration 1min (ends round 10)


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 16, 2008)

*to battle; Init 19, AC 20, 10 hp.*

Grubnar takes a step back, and focuses his psychic power into a semi-solid shield of force. When one of the lizardmen closes to him (or passes by him) he swings his glaive, but it goes wide.

[sblock=OOC: ]Init 19; 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1629538/
5 or 10 ft move backward, manifests force screen, AOO as the lizardman closes, but only hits AC 6 (would have been for 12 damage  ).

AC 20; 10 hp; 2 pp; Still focused; Fort: +4, Reflex +2, Will +2.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Initiative (1d20+1=17)
[Sblock=Stats]AC: 17
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 16

HP: 10 / 10
Turn Undead: 7 / 7

(Domains: Healing, Sun)
Spells Memorized 3/1+1+1
0 Level:  Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light
1 Level:  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command

Speed: 30'
Init: +1

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +2       +2               +4
Ref:                  0       +1               +1
Will:                +2       +2               +4


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger                   +1        1d4+1       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


Languages: Common, Celestial
[/Sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Round 1*

Surprise round Tor draws bow,drops spear

Initiative: 
1.Drogunna 20a                
2.Lizardman#1 20b             
3.Lizardman#2 20c               
4.Grubnar 19
5.Tor 18
6.Midias 17a
7.Kroxigor 17b
8.Lizardman#3 11a
9.Lizardman#4 11b
10.Fethwynyth  8

As the party looks to defend against a new threat a (young/old, tall/short, bearded/unbearded) female dwarf comes running out of the forest shortbow in hand. She let's an arrow fly at the lizardmen but it goes wide do to her over eagerness to shot.

 The lizardman with the club sloshes out and unto the bank an ducks around Grubnar's swing, but dodging throws off it's own swing  and it misses the half-man.

The second creature slaps at the water with it's tail and comes up onto the banks. Pulling a javelin from it's back holder it takes careful aim at the dwarf but the trees  deflect the missile off course.

Grubnar cuts down the lizardman in one powerful swing. looking to defended his new friends he backs upto put himself between them and the next lizardman.

As Grubnar backs away Tor takes the open shot at the other lizardman.

Midias not wanting another slaughter to come about like before, prays for Hyragn's Blessing for him and his friends.

As the holy light of the spell burst from Midias a huge creature burst from the center of the creek. It is easily over 10 ft. tall and holds a long handled spear in one massive hand. As it breaks through the water it takes aim at the cleric. But the holy light from the bless spell causes it to miss and the huge missile lodges in a tree not five feet from the cleric.

Two more creatures a little further south in the creek jump out of the water throwing  their javelins at Drogunna but the dwarf is to agile for the poor throwers.

(And finally) Fethwynyth searches through his arcane knowledge to bring about a small point of light. He directs it at the huge creature but it seems to not bother it in the least.(Changed your target since the Krox went before you, figured you take and throw the instant hit at the big guy.)

(Tor's round 1 action pending)

Note: on the map you may hide behind a tree (+2AC,+1Reflex) in any square not in the path or creek


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 16, 2008)

*AC 20, 10 hp, 2 pp, 9 rounds left on shield. Still focused.*

Grubnar takes a step back and slices one of the lizardmen in twain. When the second lizardman closes to attack Grubnar's companions, the tall half-orc spears him viscously in the leg with his glaive.

OOC: 5ft step back to square R4 on the map (so that lizardman #2 provokes if he closes to anyone but "D"), attacking lizarman #1, hitting AC 17, for 14 damage. 

OOC: AOO renew on this turn, so when lizardman #2 closes to anyone but Dragunna, he provokes an AOO. Grugnar hits #2, but only for 7 damage.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

OOG: Nice moves Arabesu. Like it when players keep on the move like playing chess. 

Round 1 almost over will wait on Gobletchica plus I gtg (work  )

Tor has two actions pending: (need initative roll please)

surprise round: partial action(i.e. ready/draw weapon, attack, move, or move action)

Round 1: Any. Depends on initiative as to whether Lizardman #1 is alive or not. Also if she goes after Midias will have +1 bonus to attack rolls and saves vs. fear.


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 17, 2008)

*Tor; ACP:  -3  /HP:  9 (1d8+1)*

OOC: Wow, you guys jumped ahead.

IC: Tor will aim her shortbow at the nearest of the lizardmen.
roll initiative
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18) 
Inititiave

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630529

Attack
1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4) 
Attack +1 size bonus +1 racial bonus

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630535/

OOC: Did I mess up the attack roll? Please tell me.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

Gobletchica said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow, you guys jumped ahead.
> 
> IC: Tor will aim her shortbow at the nearest of the lizardmen.
> roll initiative
> ...





OOG: all attacks heck all rolls (except for damage) are rolled with a d20
First you roll a d20 + your attack bonus (+6) then damage so at invisible castle it will look like this  1d20+6;1d6

edit: here's an attack block for Tor feel free to copy it onto your character sheet:


```
[B]Weapon           Attack        Damage       Crit     Range[/B]
Spear(melee)      1d20+2        1d6          x3       ---
Spear(thrown)     1d20+7        1d6          x3       20'
Shortbow          1d20+6        1d6          x3       60'
```


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

*Round 2*


```
Round 2

[B]Character                         AC             HP             Conditions[/B]
1.Drogunna                         16              8/8         +1 attack and saves vs. fear
2.[s]Lizardman#1[/s]                      15            -4/11         Dying
3.Lizardman#2                      15            11/11         (Grubnar's AO pending)
4.Grubnar                          20            10/10         +1 attack and saves vs. fear, Force Screen (+4 AC ends round 10)
5.Tor                              18              9/9         +1 attack and saves vs. fear
5.Midias                           17            10/10         +1 attack and saves vs. fear
6.Kroxigor                         16            27/29
7.Lizardman#3                      15            11/11
8.Lizardman#4                      15            11/11
9.Fethwynyth                       13              4/4         +1 attack and saves vs. fear
```

Please post your round 2 actions (characters are listed in intiative order)


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Evoker*

When Feth's turn arrives, he casts his _Sleep_ spell, the area of the spell cented on lizard man #3, so 3,4, and K should be within the area.  (Whether it will affect K is another matter entirely!) (Save:  Will, DC=14, the spell affects 4HD of creatures in a 10' radius burst, putting lesser hd creatures to sleep first.)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 17, 2008)

Cursing at her missed missile of destruction, the dwarf will aim another arrow, now at the closest lizard_thing_. Stopping and taking aim, she concentrates on her target. It seems, however, her focus is slipping!

[sblock=info]
Rolled a 7 on the attack, another miss. Yay, useless dwarf bringing aid!

Hp: 8/8
AC; 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 17, 2008)

*AC 20, hp 10, still focused, AOO (+5, 1d10+6) not yet used for the round.*

Grubnar steps to protect the smaller heroes and sends another lizardman wounded to his knees.

OOC 5ft move to QR, Attack #2 hitting AC 22 (forgot the bless on IC) for 11 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630698/
Attack of opportunity still available.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Cursing at her missed missile of destruction, the dwarf will aim another arrow, now at the closest lizard_thing_. Stopping and taking aim, she concentrates on her target. It seems, however, her focus is slipping!
> 
> [sblock=info]
> Rolled a 7 on the attack, another miss. Yay, useless dwarf bringing aid!
> ...




Don't think shortbow is a dwarven weapon and the dice know it LOL

Don't worry I think you +4 dodge bonus to AC vs.Giants may come in handy in a moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Without further hesitation, Midias attacks the big lizard creature. Cursing that he doesn't speak the creatures language, he sees no other way then to fight.

ooc: Sorry, posted to fast. Here is the link.
[Sblock=ooc & Stats]

Morningstar (to hit, damage) (1d20+3=17, 1d8+2=4)

AC: 17
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 16

HP: 10 / 10
Turn Undead: 7 / 7

(Domains: Healing, Sun)
Spells Memorized 3/1+1+1
0 Level:  Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light
1 Level:  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command

Speed: 30'
Init: +1

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +2       +2               +4
Ref:                  0       +1               +1
Will:                +2       +2               +4


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger                   +1        1d4+1       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


Languages: Common, Celestial
[/Sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Without further hesitation, Midias attacks the big lizard creature.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4304727#post4304727




OOG: Hi Walking Dad I cannot get to that link. What is it excatly it doesn't look like an attack on Invisible Castle looks like an En World post spot.

edit: OOG


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> When Feth's turn arrives, he casts his _Sleep_ spell, the area of the spell cented on lizard man #3, so 3,4, and K should be within the area.  (Whether it will affect K is another matter entirely!) (Save:  Will, DC=14, the spell affects 4HD of creatures in a 10' radius burst, putting lesser hd creatures to sleep first.)




OOG: Will let you repost should the need arise. Both Lizardmen move before you. But if they are still close together will contiune on with the casting. Sorry, doesn't it suck to go last (two other       my characters are last also).


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

OOC:  I just now figured out what OOG means! hehehe.  But, anyway, thanks!! I wanted to at least get an action posted while I could, but if things change much, I may well have a revision for you.  Feth is looking to catch at least two monsters in the area of the spell, more if possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

ooc/oog: Fixed my above post.


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: Wow I feel stupid. Maybe I should let the DM roll attack for me. jk I've learned for next time.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 18, 2008)

*Round 2 started*

Drogunna draws an arrow and takes aim at the advancing lizardmen. They slosh through the creek and up onto the bank clubs in hand and fangs bared. Looking into the eyes of one of the lizardmen shows her the cold fearlessness of a creature that knows only to destroy. Hastly she fires and drops the bow to retrieve her punching dagger, hoping it's enough to drive back these beasts.( Who cares if you hit or not they just can't wait to read the next round. LOL)

As the lizardman to the north comes ashore it pulss it's club free and runs forward waving it above his head. Grubnar takes it by surprise as it
closes to attack Grubnar's companions, the tall half-orc spears him viscously in the leg with his glaive. The beast let's out a roar in pain and using the club it backhands Grubnar across the jaw with its club. Enraged Grubnar answer back cutting the creature open like a gutted fish, working his jaw muscles back an forth to make sure it's not broken.

Tor tries to take aim at one of the lizardfolk the trees and underbrush making it difficult. When she sees an opening she let's loose but the arrow deflects off to many low branches to successfully hit it's target.

Midias waits ashore as the huge unarmed creature wades in, he wishes he could communicate with it. Raising his morningstar high he lunges at the creature, prepared to communicate with his actions. The Kroxigor twists his body and lashes at the approaching cleric with it's tail. Midias ducks the tail but not the tree that it snaps in half falling onto the clerics back leaving a mark. Grunting in pain the cleric takes a swing at the creature's legs and is successful in burying a few spikes in the beasts knee.

The two lizardfolk to the south cautiously approach Drogunna, ducking arrows from both her and Tor. They have clubs in there scaled hands and toothy grins as the see she is alone."Kaliss lain oss navvie!" one creature says snaping at the other. They seem to be fighting more against each other than trying to work together as they get in each others way missing the dwarf completely.

Fethwynyth looks to the outnumbered newcomer and knows a spell that will help even the odds. He reaches into his spell pouch and pulls out the last of his rose petals and a little sand. Speaking the last parts of a spell he had prepared earlier in the day he let's the sand fall from his fingers. A magical invisible force carries the sand and glowing petals towards the lizardmen.

[sblock=Draconic]"The dwarf meat is mine!"[/sblock]


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 19, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Tor's up next then round 2 will be complete (targets for shortbow= Kroxigor and 2 lizardmen approaching Drogunna)




OOC: I'm aiming at one of lizard men going for Drogunna.
attack 1d20+6
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8) 
Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1633133/


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

*Round 3*

oog: round two complete post #147 don't know if I can keep that kind of narrative up, whew!


```
Round 3

[B]Character            AC             HP             Conditions[/B]
1.Drogunna           16             8/8            +1 attack and saves vs. fear
2.[s]Lizardman#1[/s]        15           -5/11            Dying
3.[s]Lizardman#2[/s]        15           -8/11            Dying
4.Grubnar            20            6/10            +1 attack and saves vs. fear, Force Screen (+4 AC ends round 10)
5.Tor                18             9/9            +1 attack and saves vs. fear
5.Midias             17            6/10            +1 attack and saves vs. fear
6.Kroxigor           16           23/29
7.Lizardman#3        15           11/11
8.Lizardman#4        15           11/11
9.Fethwynyth         13             4/4            +1 attack and saves vs. fear
```


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 19, 2008)

*darn*

Grubnar focuses the power of his mind to add psychic energy to his glaive and swings for the fence. Unfortunately the Kroxigor's tough hide deflect the energy of his swing.

"Gahhhn..." he yells in frustration.

OOO: damn. He missed! only hits AC 12. Would have been 19 damage .


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Fethwynyth, Elf Evoker*

OOC:  Same action as stated earlier for Fethwynyth

OOC:  Fethwynyth's _Sleep_ spell is centered on the intersection of 9/10, N/O, so it affects both lizardmen 3 and 4, but not Drogunna.  Lizardmen 3 and 4 must make a DC 14 Will save or be snoozing.

"_Dessuss Nacroom!_"  The Draconic phrase uttered by Fethwynyth as he gently lofts the sand and rose petals seems to ooze from his mouth and the words seem to hang in the air before him like something otherworldly and tangible until they are swept upward along with the rose petals and sand into a hazy cloud that flies rapidly toward the two lizard men threatening Drogunna, where it settles over both of them, falling on them gently like snow.  They both yawn immediately.

[sblock=Jerrand Redband]Hope you don't mind that I have them already yawning.  I figure if they make their saves they can just shake it off.[/sblock][sblock=Draconic Translation]"Dessuss Nacroom!" = "Slumber Take Thee!"[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2008)

Seing the 2 lizardmen closing in rapidly, the dwarf punches at the closest one with her dagger. 

her efforts are in vain, as the blade fails to penetrate anything.

[sblock=occ]

Rolled a 6 to attack. My luck is just sky-high!

Hp: 8/8
AC; 13[/sblock]


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 20, 2008)

Tor aims for Kroxigor. Hopefully she'll hit him the the eye.
attack shortbow
1d20+6
1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9) 
attack shortbow

Link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1634423


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

ooc: see below.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

Bolstered by his belief in Hyragn, Midias takes another heavy swing on the big one.

[Sblock=ooc & Stats]

Morningstar (to hit, damage) (1d20+3=18, 1d8+2=10)
AC: 17
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 16

HP: 6 / 10
Turn Undead: 7 / 7

(Domains: Healing, Sun)
Spells Memorized 3/1+1+1
0 Level:  Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light
1 Level:  Cure Light Wounds (d) - Bless, Command

Speed: 30'
Init: +1

SAVES:
                     Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                +2       +2               +4
Ref:                  0       +1               +1
Will:                +2       +2               +4


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Morningstar              +2        1d8+2          20/X2
Dagger                   +1        1d4+1       19-20/X2    Range:  10 feet
L. Crossbow              +1        1d8         19-20/X2    Range:  80 feet


Languages: Common, Celestial
[/Sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC:  I'm gone until Wednesday]Alrighty then, I'll be leaving later today to go to my educational conference in Little Rock.  I'll be unable to post once I leave, but I'll be back home on Wednesday.  I may accidentally be able to post a few more times before I leave today, but don't count on it!  See you later![/sblock]
I'm back early!  yay me!


----------



## Gobletchica (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: I'm not going to get on much this coming week.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

edited previous message


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump??

Jerrand?  You out there?


----------



## Gobletchica (Jul 16, 2008)

this is moving really slow....Is everyone at work or something?


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

OOC:  Jerrand is MIA at last report.  Kinda hard to play without a DM.  I keep hoping that he'll be back....


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2008)

ooc: I still think it is caused by harware problems...


----------



## Gobletchica (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe Walking Dad maybe


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

OOC:  Still, even if it is hardware-related, looks like he could have borrowed someone else's computer long enough to at least let us know what's going on!  And answer the email that I sent to him.....

*sigh*  But, I understand.  I just wish he would come back!


----------



## Gobletchica (Aug 6, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## jaker2003 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gobletchica can no longer play.  She's my sister, and she died April 2, 2009.
WRBI Country 103.9 - Your News Sports & Weather Authority - Your Local News with Mary Mattingly - Batesville Indiana 47006


----------

